# Brooke Hines 05/24/14



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Logan decided to venture over to Bama yesterday and see what Brooke Hines was like. We weren't disappointed....We caught several bass, only 1 close to 3 lbs. They were all caught differently....some one rattle traps, top water minnows, and plastic worms. I discovered a tragic thing yesterday that I CANNOT BELIEVE!!!! I was looking fer a worm in my bag and did not see any junebug trick worms!!!!! WHAT!!!!! I guess I ran out and didn't replenish!!! So I used a watermellon trick worm, june bug trick monster bama worm, and gator tail june bug worm. I'm not sure why the pictures didn't upload into youtube video correctly???

I did a trash find and got a old car wash brush pole, converted it into my GoPro camera stick and it worked purty good!!!!


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Looks like a pretty place to spend the day.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Neat video
Should have a pg/13 warning though 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Neat video
> Should have a pg/13 warning though
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Yeah...my ole lady told me to wear a shirt next time!!!! hahaha, I said I blame my gut on my Big Green Egg!!!!

Or is it that I didn't realize I was flipping off the camera???? I sometimes get in trouble fer that since fer some reason, I tend to point w/ my middle finger....Don't know why....Kinda weird!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cole said put your shirt back on hillbilly.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome, I use a telescoping painters pole for my gopro!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

That pointing with the middle finger, that's natural if you work a lot with your hands. People who do tend to do all different kinds of motions with their fingers, and keep their hands open to be ready for the next task, subconsciously. The middle finger is the longest, so that is instinctively what is used as a pointer, as well as keeping the index finger ready to grab, or write, or guide a hand tool with. I'm a chef, and I can't remember how many servers have remarked about me pointing with my middle finger while I held a knife or a set of kitchen tongs. 
I love Brooks Hines, too, by the way. I got my first double digit bluegill and shellcracker there. Over 10 inches and 10 ounces each. I never really targeted bass there, though. 
Nice day either way.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sj1 said:


> That pointing with the middle finger, that's natural if you work a lot with your hands. People who do tend to do all different kinds of motions with their fingers, and keep their hands open to be ready for the next task, subconsciously. The middle finger is the longest, so that is instinctively what is used as a pointer, as well as keeping the index finger ready to grab, or write, or guide a hand tool with. I'm a chef, and I can't remember how many servers have remarked about me pointing with my middle finger while I held a knife or a set of kitchen tongs.
> I love Brooks Hines, too, by the way. I got my first double digit bluegill and shellcracker there. Over 10 inches and 10 ounces each. I never really targeted bass there, though.
> Nice day either way.


Interesting to know about that, at least I am not the only 1!!!! 

I saw a couple good size shell cracker while fishing but as you can see from the video, the water isn't really that clear....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

NICE!! 
....and thanks for the hat

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

